
You've stolen $50 million in diamonds. What now? - cpeterso
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/02/20/diamonds-heist-brussels/1932339/
======
c1u
Since diamonds are actually _not_ valuable, one would require the help of the
diamond-cartel to extract any value at all.

Don't think diamonds are worthless? Try selling one.

